# Meguiars Microfibre Wash Mitt vs Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

as title says which is the best as i need a new one hope your guys can help me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

best at what? id imagine the MF will rinse easier as its a shorter pile, some may argue the wool one is 'safer' on paint though. prefer sponges myself


----------



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

best at washing ect really and easy to wash out


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> best at what? id imagine the MF will rinse easier as its a shorter pile, some may argue the wool one is 'safer' on paint though. prefer sponges myself


Im with Kev,sponges for me Dodo's supernatural offering is top notch imo :thumb:


----------



## _normski_ (May 31, 2007)

I use the wool mitt for most of the body work apart from the lower sills etc. where there is lots of crap, and the MF one for the lower sills and wheels.

My first wool one died pretty quick when I used it all over regularly.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I used to have a wool one and it kept leaving bits of wool all over the car, so I changed to the mircrofibre one and would never go back.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

OCDDetailer said:


> I u*sed to have a wool one and it kept leaving bits of wool all over the car*, so I changed to the mircrofibre one and would never go back.


i have a wool one and mine does that even if i give it a good shake before 

may have to invest if a different one


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Neither. They get bits of dirt, leaves etc stuck in them and are almost impossible to pull off. Even after a machine wash, the bits are still stuck in the fibres.

Sponges are the way forward. Simple to clean, no crap gets stuck.:thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thats they whole idea of mitts, they trap the dirt so when you wash, you don't risk marking the car.
Bits of dirt sit on top of sponges so when you wipe the sponge on the car, your at risk of scratching the paint with the dirt.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

OCDDetailer said:


> Thats they whole idea of mitts, they trap the dirt so when you wash, you don't risk marking the car.
> Bits of dirt sit on top of sponges so when you wipe the sponge on the car, your at risk of scratching the paint with the dirt.


Even when washing them out in the bucket or indeed putting them in the washing machine, I still found little bits stuck in the fibres.

They are no good. I use the Dodo Juice Supernatural sponge, I thoroughly rinse it after a few passes on the car and frequently change sides to avoid dragging dirt on paintwork. I can't see any scratches.

It's tough too, have washed my car 20+ times and it still looks new, no tears etc.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a Megs MF mitt.........its reserved for the rims and sills etc. The pile is quite short so not much room to hold grit etc.


----------



## crf529 (Jun 29, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Neither. They get bits of dirt, leaves etc stuck in them and are almost impossible to pull off.


Why are you using a mitt on your car if it's still covered in leaves?

I've never had a problem with my lambswool mitts, just clean it under a running tap after every use and it's like new, perfect!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd not use a Megs MF mitt on the paint, the short pile make it safe only on a already clean surface. It is good for wheel, arches and other grotty jobs.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently using a £2 MF mitt (resplendent in orange) from Asda. Does the job.


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

Im expecting a Meguiars wool mit through the post in the next couple of days so will let you know what i think. I have been using a cheap mit for a while a did find bits of muck sticking to it but i use two bucket method to rinse mit before going back in soap bucket . i do think a mit will get a better clean than a sponge that will hold micro paticles of dirt and keep being wiped over your paint work cheers The Rich


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

Got round fo using my new megs wash mit and found it great to use cleans paint work well and much better than the lower end of market mit i had before and well worth £10 cheers Rich


----------

